# Which bone



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi What bones and treats do you recommend .we get our puppy on the 5th march, Cannot wait. i have read Ceaser Milans books and he seems to use bully sticks although not sure what they are , Does anyone know? Thanks Lynne


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

raw hide, padiwack, pigs/cows ears, a nice marow bone out the butchers, chiken wings(frozen is fab for teathing puppies you can even freeze the marow bone they love it) tripe stick, 

stay away from smoked or cooked bones, i think the white ones with the suffing you get in the pet shop are ok. but preferably if you giving a bone you want it to be raw. 

some dogs like corrots min have never realy been bothered with them but love apple


Delta about 10-11 weeks old engoying a bone, lol you might or might not get one as big as that lol you can probably ask for a small one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQ09dw9E_4


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I get packs of beef or lamb bones from a local butcher for 99p a pack. Some are the huge marrow bones like the one Delta is tackling. Others are smaller rib or neck bones. Am I right in thinking it's best to avoid pork? He has some lovely pork bones but I've never bought them. Something about a parasite in raw pork??


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

That bone was huge lol fab looking puppy kendal and thanks for the reply that as helped a lot


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I get packs of beef or lamb bones from a local butcher for 99p a pack. Some are the huge marrow bones like the one Delta is tackling. Others are smaller rib or neck bones. Am I right in thinking it's best to avoid pork? He has some lovely pork bones but I've never bought them. Something about a parasite in raw pork??


i dont know why people say dogs cant have pork, its small soft bones, i think my girls have had pork and lamb bones.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! BIG BONE LITTLE DOG!!!!
HAHAH funny, man does she look like she was loving that!


----------

